# Meng T-90A, Let's knock it out!



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Alright - let’s get the party started!

After sitting on my bench for years, it’s time to build my Meng T-90A. Aber 125mm gun kit, eduard brass kit & Master metal tracks.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

The detail on the T-90A kit is very impressive. This is my first Meng model and even the box is first rate! So let’s get started. The plan is to use the paint scheme of the 19th MTZ Rifle BDE, 2006ish.










Now to start on the tracks. MasterClub makes awesome metal tracks but they do require some clean up and hand fitting from track-to-track. Once cleaned up, the process of fitting and pinning goes fairly quick. As a reminder, the pins are beveled so make sure you are inserting the pointy end first. Also, you may need to tack the top of the pin with quickset to keep it from moving out. 









Since it is really hard to find Wilder products here Stateside, I have moved to Birchwood Super Blue gun blue for my metal tracks. Once applied this gives a great rust base, basically you are rust bluing the tracks. I apply with toothbrush and allow to soak into the metal. This has a number of advantages because you can control the amount of rusting on the tracks and eliminate bubbles sometimes associated with submerging in fluid. Once I have established the amount of rust I want on the tracks, I can go back and use weathering formulas to produce the look I want and match it to the area of operation for the tank. Keep in mind tank treads can make a break your model so go easy at first then go back and increase weathering if needed. After establishing the base level of weathering, I will set the tracks aside and come back to those once the tank painting and weathering is complete.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Lower hull is basically complete. The design of the suspension parts is not that great and probably the biggest complaint about this kit. I did a test fit of tracks and decided on 82 tracks per side.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Quick update from the bench. Engine is near complete. Few issues - take the time and fit the parts, found a few that were off. The engine color that is called out in the instructions is WAY too blue, almost purple. Had to stop and repaint the engine so it was closer to the original. I didn’t glue the top plates on, most of the reference photos they were missing.

















I will add the side plates once painted. Engine was sealed and weathered.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Today I painted the engine compartment with my interior color of off white. Once dried, I sprayed with dull coat to seal the paint. Next I added my oil streaks and base weathering. Last, I glued in the air box and engine. As a side note, plan on a lot of custom fitting so all parts sit properly.









I do conduct a test fit to ensure the top hull would fit once in place. 😁


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Hull is together. Hopefully I will have time to work more of the details.


----------

